# LOTM - August 2021 (davegravy)



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

We are now accepting nominations for August 2021 LOTM!

Go ahead and nominate one member journal that has caught your eye!

When nominating, please link to both the member's lawn journal and the one photo that you want to appear below.

Photo submissions must be current (taken since the first of this month), nominees must not have won LOTM within the last 12 months, and self nominations are not permitted.

August 2021 Nominations:

1) wardconnor - Lawn Journal









2) davegravy - Lawn Journal









3) SNOWBOB11 - Lawn Journal









4) kdn - Lawn Journal


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

I nominate @wardconnor! As always, I have much respect for this guy's lawn. I'm not sure who will be able to compete with this work of art!

Lawn Journal


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

I am going to Nominate @davegravy ... This yard has been fun to watch over the last year and looks fantastic...

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=26423&start=260


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Stuofsci02 said:


> I am going to Nominate @davegravy ... This yard has been fun to watch over the last year and looks fantastic...
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=26423&start=260


Too generous, I am humbled. Thanks @Stuofsci02


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Stuofsci02 said:


> I am going to Nominate @davegravy


Mother 🤬!!!! That looks stellar. How much leveling/smoothing out did that take? Bravo, señor. 👍🏼


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

JayGo said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> > I am going to Nominate @davegravy
> ...


Haha, thank you. It was a lot of regrading by hand with a long 2x4, and it nearly killed me. Then worm casts and frost heaving undid a lot of it, but with the 90 degree double cut it doesn't show too bad in the photo


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

I want to nominate @SNOWBOB11

https://postimg.cc/f3HPHsVR

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=27094&start=60


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I love this community so much. Been so busy last while so have not been as active as I would have liked but I love to be here.

That @davegravy lawn is :banana: :banana:

I really want to see a FINE bermudagrass lawn in person. I have seen them in photos but I want to see the best of the best in-person someday... wink wink mr ware


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Thanks @bosox_5. Much appreciated!


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Thanks @bosox_5. Much appreciated!


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

All beautiful lawns! It will be a difficult choice this month.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

davegravy said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> > I am going to Nominate @davegravy ... This yard has been fun to watch over the last year and looks fantastic...
> ...


You definitely deserve the nomination... Nice work!


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@wardconnor your lawn is on point. I enjoy watching your videos, very informative and entertaining (sweet mullet!).


----------



## Alowan (May 25, 2021)

I would like to nominate @kdn

Small but amazingly well done lawn that I love to follow: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=26590


----------



## kdn (Aug 26, 2020)

Wow, thanks man @Alowan

Some fine looking lawns this month!


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Very nice lawns this month, great work everyone!


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Voting is up!!!


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

@davegravy 's lawn is a perfect example of how a greens mower can absolutely transform your yard. Very interesting looking over his journal and seeing where it started this year and the progress made.

Of course every entrant has an amazing yard. It's really tough having to choose just one lol


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

This is a very tough one! Good job all of you!


----------



## Neville Park (Jul 8, 2021)

Beautiful lawns team!

@davegravy kudos man, looks insane!!


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

@kdn has my vote big fan of PRG when done right


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats @davegravy!


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Congratulations @davegravy !


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Congrats @davegravy


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Well deserved @davegravy


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Thanks everyone, I couldn't have done it without the all the advice and support on TLF!


----------



## JBC-1 (Apr 5, 2020)

Congratulations @davegravy !


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

Alowan said:


> I would like to nominate @kdn
> 
> Small but amazingly well done lawn that I love to follow: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=26590


My god does he use scissors around those pavers ?


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

davegravy said:


> Thanks everyone, I couldn't have done it without the all the advice and support on TLF!


Congrats!


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

Congratulations @davegravy !!
Absolutely amazing lawn, well deserved!!
It's lawns like yours that inspire all of us and to hopefully one day we can achieve something as beautiful as that!


----------



## kdn (Aug 26, 2020)

Thanks for the votes everyone. Congrats @davegravy!


----------

